# Intel Celeron J1900 watchdog timer



## mike99 (May 20, 2015)

I was wondering if there's a known issue with the watchdog timer that come with Intel Celeron J1900 SoC ? I'm trying to configure it on a Iwill J1900 nano-PC (low cost NUC like PC) and `dmesg` doesn't show any ichwd device at boot.

If I look again at `dmesg`, I just saw this error:

```
module_register: module isa/ichwd already exists!
Module isa/ichwd failed to register: 17
```

Hardware watchdog is activated in the BIOS and and working fine (reboot at set time since I can't start watchdogd(8)).

The Iwill PC link (not much details but it's J1900 SoC with Realtek gigabit Ethernet):
http://iwill.en.alibaba.com/product...ad_core_J1900_N2_A_mini_fanless_computer.html

`dmesg`:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0: Tue May 19 14:52:09 EDT 2015
  root@test.targointernet.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENPFALTQWDT amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT: running with driver "efifb".
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  J1900  @ 1.99GHz (2000.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x30678  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x37  Stepping = 8
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x41d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 5368709120 (5120 MB)
avail memory = 3994406912 (3809 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  6
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-86 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d9d190, 0) error 19
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf080-0xf087 mem 0xd0000000-0xd03fffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf070-0xf077,0xf060-0xf063,0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xd0816000-0xd08167ff irq 19 at device 19.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xd0800000-0xd080ffff irq 20 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel BayTrail HDA Controller> mem 0xd0810000-0xd0813fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xd0704000-0xd0704fff,0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:b4:10:89:9a
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
re1: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xd0604000-0xd0604fff,0xd0600000-0xd0603fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
re1: Using 1 MSI-X message
re1: ASPM disabled
re1: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re1: Ethernet address: 00:e0:b4:10:89:9b
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0815000-0xd08153ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC662 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC662 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (30) in association 3! Disabling association.
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Pin 30 has wrong direction for association 3! Disabling association.
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 (Analog)> at nid 20 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC662 (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 27 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2882) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2882) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SuperSSpeed S238 16G V4629N> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number YTAK140600234
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 15258MB (31248704 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2000048352 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 7 ports with 7 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07e6, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.14, addr 2> on usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen1.3: <Logitech> at usbus1
ukbd0: <USB Keyboard> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
uhid0: <USB Keyboard> on usbus1
re0: link state changed to UP
module_register: module isa/ichwd already exists!
Module isa/ichwd failed to register: 17
```


----------



## Crest (May 22, 2015)

It failed to load the second time. You either tried to load the module twice e.g. in loader.conf via the bootloader and in rc.conf via rc.d/kld or compiled into your kernel config.


----------



## mike99 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Crest for the answer.

I will do more tests later since I'm working on something else but I'm pretty sure I removed it from loader.conf and then add it to a custom kernel and build it to check if the result would be the same.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 5, 2015)

mike99 said:


> I will do more tests later since I'm working on something else but I'm pretty sure I removed it from loader.conf and then add it to a custom kernel and build it to check if the result would be the same.


The error you posted indicates a second attempt to load the module, so I would double-check.

There are a number of things that concern me in the console output you posted:

```
VT: running with driver "efifb".
```
Is this running in a VM?

```
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d9d190, 0) error 19
```
19 is "Operation not supported by device". Are you doing anything odd in /boot/loader.conf? Can you post the file's contents?

```
unknown: I/O range not supported
```
This is worrisome.

```
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
```
As is this.

```
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (30) in association 3! Disabling association.
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Pin 30 has wrong direction for association 3! Disabling association.
```
This may indicate an out-of-date BIOS if running on real hardware, or a hypervisor/configuration issue if running in a VM.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 5, 2015)

Terry_Kennedy said:


> VT: running with driver "efifb".


This is normal if you're booting from UEFI. That the VESA driver fails to load then is normal too.


----------

